# Does Uber report earnings to the State?



## eaglevshark (Nov 21, 2015)

Does Uber report wages to the state (i.e. California)?
I'm currently bedridden due to surgery and won't be able to work my normal job. I work in construction (i.e. roofing, etc). I will be able to drive in a couple of weeks, and I'd like to make some extra money since disability only pays 55% of normal wages.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

eaglevshark said:


> Does Uber report wages to the state (i.e. California)?
> I'm currently bedridden due to surgery and won't be able to work my normal job. I work in construction (i.e. roofing, etc). I will be able to drive in a couple of weeks, and I'd like to make some extra money since disability only pays 55% of normal wages.


Uber doesn't pay "wages". You work as an independent contractor and are considered self employed. Uber will send you a 1099 and of course the IRS gets a copy. I ran a business here in CT for 15 yrs and sent out many 1099's but never sent a copy to CT. Mosts states base their tax system on the federal system these days so ultimately the states will see your Uber income if there is any! Many uber x drivers I've talked to are expecting to show losses this year after deducting expenses thanks to rate decreases from Uber.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

yes your income reported to IRS.


----------



## eaglevshark (Nov 21, 2015)

Ok thanks!


----------



## chris burgett (Oct 22, 2017)

Uber does not report wages to the state so yes you can drive for uber and Lyft and collect unemployment at the same time. They will not report it to the state because your an independent contractor


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Uber does report income to the IRS which you'll have to declare at tax time. When you file your state taxes the state will have information on all income reported on your federal 1040 including your Uber 1099 income. So Uber is not reporting income directly to the states but the states will be informed of your income when you file your state income tax. Unless of course you live in a state with no income tax like Florida!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberTaxPro said:


> Uber does report income to the IRS which you'll have to declare at tax time. When you file your state taxes the state will have information on all income reported on your federal 1040 including your Uber 1099 income. So Uber is not reporting income directly to the states but the states will be informed of your income when you file your state income tax. Unless of course you live in a state with no income tax like Florida!


I live in florida BECAUSE the taxes are super low.

No state income tax,
7% sales tax

I don't pay much property tax either... Because i only own one house, there's a lower rate for living in your house (only in florida LOL) , the value of my house is reduced by $55,000 (50,000 for living in my house and 5000 for being a veteran) total for the purposes of calculating property tax. Which puts me at about $1,000 a year in property tax. (or $83 a month)


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I live in florida BECAUSE the taxes are super low.
> 
> No state income tax,
> 7% sales tax
> ...


It's called the "Homestead exemption" in FL


----------

